# dev-lang/python-2.6.8-r3 wird installiert und gelöscht

## wuesti

Seit Monaten nervt mich ein harmloses Problem:

dev-lang/python-2.6.8-r3 wird bei einem World-Update installiert und beim nächsten emerge --depclean gleich wieder deinstalliert.

```
emerge -avuDN --keep-going world           

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  NS    ] dev-lang/python-2.6.8-r3:2.6 [2.7.5-r3:2.7, 3.3.3:3.3] USE="gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline ssl threads (wide-unicode) xml -berkdb -build -doc -examples -hardened -sqlite -tk -wininst" 0 kB

```

```
emerge -a --depclean                 

...

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Calculating removal order...

>>> These are the packages that would be unmerged:

 dev-lang/python

    selected: 2.6.8-r3 

   protected: none 

     omitted: 2.7.5-r3 3.3.3 

All selected packages: dev-lang/python-2.6.8-r3
```

Den Grund kann ich finden :-(

----------

## Christian99

füge mal bei deinem 

```
emerge -avuDN --keep-going world
```

 ein -t mit ein und poste was dann kommt, bitte.

----------

## Josef.95

Oder hau dev-lang/python:2.6 auch mal in die package.mask

dann sollte portage beim nächsten world Update genaueres ausspucken (sofern dev-lang/python:2.6 dann wirklich noch gefordert wird).

----------

## wuesti

Ich habe "emerge regen" versucht, nachdem ich das Verzeichnis "/var/cache/edb" gelöscht habe. Das habe ich auf einer Seite mit einem anderen Problem gefunden.

Im Augenblick kann ich das Problem nicht reproduzieren. Es trat auch nicht bei jedem World-Update auf.

Sollte es wieder vorkommen, melde ich mich mit den entsprechenden Ausgaben wieder.

Vielen Dank!

----------

## wuesti

Da ist es wieder:

```
emerge -avuDNt --keep-going world

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[nomerge       ] sys-devel/gdb-7.5.1  USE="client nls python server zlib -expat -multitarget {-test} -vanilla" 

[ebuild  NS    ]  dev-lang/python-2.6.8-r3:2.6 [2.7.5-r3:2.7, 3.3.3:3.3] USE="gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline ssl threads (wide-unicode) xml -berkdb -build -doc -examples -hardened -sqlite -tk -wininst" 0 kB

[ebuild     UD ] dev-util/ccache-3.1.9 [3.1.9-r3] 0 kB

Total: 2 packages (1 downgrade, 1 in new slot), Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

Habe ich =dev-lang/python-2.6[/b ]in [b]/etc/protage/package.mask gibt folgende Ausgaben:

```
 emerge -avuDNt --keep-going world

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     UD ] dev-util/ccache-3.1.9 [3.1.9-r3] 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 downgrade), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No]
```

----------

## Christian99

hm, es ist auch ein bisschen komisch, dass er ccache downgrade will...

kannst du mal deinen portage tree löschen und neu syncen?

----------

## wuesti

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> hm, es ist auch ein bisschen komisch, dass er ccache downgrade will...

 

Das ist Absicht wg. eines anderen Problems.

 *Quote:*   

> kannst du mal deinen portage tree löschen und neu syncen?

 

Das habe ich gemacht. Bei einem Test wollte er python-2.6 nicht installieren. Mal sehen, ob das Problem noch einmal auftaucht. Dann melde ich mich wieder.

----------

